# A Tort A Day



## Turtulas-Len

Not live torts, Man made torts. I'll start off with this one. You can post pics of yours also.


----------



## Bambam1989

O I love this idea! ... I don't have anything right now though


----------



## teresaf




----------



## Yvonne G

This is one of my favorites:


----------



## Yvonne G

Looking at that picture may just have saved me from a flat tire. I see a screw or small nail in the lower right corner. That's just about where my tires on the left side of the truck go as I'm backing out of the garage.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> This is one of my favorites:
> 
> View attachment 223807


That's a kool cat too.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Here is my pic for today.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Here is my pic for today.
> View attachment 223830


I also like the tea kettle!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

This is my newest one, a Birthday gift last month.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Here's today's pic


----------



## Yvonne G

My "A Tort A Day" picture is actually a shelf a day. The little cloth ones are filled with sand:


----------



## Gillian M

Turtulas-Len said:


> This is my newest one, a Birthday gift last month.
> View attachment 223917


Oh how cute!


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> My "A Tort A Day" picture is actually a shelf a day. The little cloth ones are filled with sand:
> 
> View attachment 223966


Nice!


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Here's today's pic
> View attachment 223965


I love that! A plant stand or foot stool, right?


----------



## Gillian M

Ready to race.​


----------



## Gillian M

​


----------



## Gillian M

​


----------



## Gillian M

​


----------



## Gillian M

​


----------



## Gillian M

​


----------



## Gillian M

​


----------



## Gillian M

​


----------



## Gillian M

​


----------



## Gillian M

​


----------



## Gillian M

​


----------



## Redfool




----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> I love that! A plant stand or foot stool, right?


It would work as a plant stand, but it is very unstable with the legs so close to each other. I believe it was made by hand because the legs are marked as to where they go, they can be removed (to see the marks) because the glue originally holding them in place is no longer working.


----------



## Yvonne G

I gave all my tortoise trinkets and statues to Maggie because I got tired of looking at them covered with dust (I'm anti housework), so I only have two more to put up for A Tortoise A Day. Here's today's offering:




You can see your two banana trees on either side of the picture. They're too close to the fence, but I can always move them later. They're mighty small, but at least they're alive!!!!!


----------



## Gillian M

Redfool said:


> View attachment 224049
> View attachment 224050


Cute though pyramiding.


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Redfool

I was afraid high humidity would just turn it into a blob of clay so pyramiding was unavoidable


----------



## Gillian M

Redfool said:


> I was afraid high humidity would just turn it into a blob of clay so pyramiding was unavoidable


That makes sense.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

This is today's pic.It was made by my oldest granddaughter.about 10 years ago.


----------



## Melis

This was a cake made by a friend a few years ago for my birthday


----------



## Gillian M

Turtulas-Len said:


> This is today's pic.It was made by my oldest granddaughter.about 10 years ago.
> View attachment 224072


What's it made of? Soap, it seems.


----------



## Gillian M

Melis said:


> This was a cake made by a friend a few years ago for my birthday
> View attachment 224073


Too nice to be eaten!


----------



## trickspiration




----------



## Redfool

Ukrainian Christmas ornament


----------



## Gillian M

​


----------



## Gillian M

​


----------



## Yvonne G

Melis said:


> This was a cake made by a friend a few years ago for my birthday
> View attachment 224073


Wow! Nice job!!


----------



## Gillian M

Anyone's birthday?​


----------



## Loohan




----------



## trickspiration

a shrinky dink of Spike


----------



## Yvonne G

Yesterday you showed one made by your grand daughter and it reminded me that I also have one made by my grand daughter. She made it out of mud from the flower bed. I accidently broke off the head when moving it. I can't remember if she baked it or not:





The little piece of plastic next to the mud sculpture is also an offering from a grand daughter. Some sort of shrink stuff made in school.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Gillian Moore said:


> What's it made of? Soap, it seems.


That type of clay that doesn't need to be baked.


----------



## Gillian M

Turtulas-Len said:


> That type of clay that doesn't need to be baked.


Thanks the info. And many thanks for having posted this thread, which I'm really enjoying.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> I gave all my tortoise trinkets and statues to Maggie because I got tired of looking at them covered with dust (I'm anti housework), so I only have two more to put up for A Tortoise A Day. Here's today's offering:
> 
> View attachment 224065
> 
> 
> You can see your two banana trees on either side of the picture. They're too close to the fence, but I can always move them later. They're mighty small, but at least they're alive!!!!!


I wouldn't go to the trouble of moving them. The new trees will probably grow out away from the fence, and the 2 originals in a few years will most likely die off and not regrow one spring.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's pic, This is the first turtle that a chainsaw artist near Mt. Rushmore ever made.


----------



## Gillian M

​


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's


----------



## Melis




----------



## Gillian M

​


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Gillian M

He does not look cold, does he? 
​


----------



## Gillian M




----------



## Gillian M

​


----------



## MPRC




----------



## Gillian M

This tort did give a fright at first sight. But what an idea and what a job!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

MPRC said:


> View attachment 224316


Neat Picture, I have that same bank, was yours made in Japan ?


----------



## Foursteels




----------



## Turtulas-Len

I've had today's a long time.


----------



## Big Charlie

MPRC said:


> View attachment 224316


It looks like your tort is doing a double take. I love the leg up in the air.


----------



## Big Charlie

My tortoise bracelet.


----------



## Gillian M

Big Charlie said:


> My tortoise bracelet.
> View attachment 224345


A very elegant one.


----------



## Gillian M

​


----------



## Gillian M

​


----------



## Gillian M

​


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's tort lights up at night.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's tort.


----------



## Gillian M

Turtulas-Len said:


> Today's tort.
> View attachment 224407


Oh he/she is so cute!


----------



## Gillian M

​


----------



## Yvonne G

My tort of the day is one someone gave me when they adopted a desert tortoise from me:


----------



## Gillian M

Yvonne G said:


> My tort of the day is one someone gave me when they adopted a desert tortoise from me:
> 
> View attachment 224413


Looks like a real tort, especially at first sight.


----------



## Gillian M

Look at this pair: 


​


----------



## Gillian M

​


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's tort is a crystal candy dish.


----------



## Big Charlie

This is a small ceramic box.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's is a banner tort,


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's is a foot stool.


----------



## Big Charlie

This is a keychain


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's tort


----------



## Foursteels




----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's is one I always have close at hand just in case I need it.


----------



## Yvonne G

Here's my offering for the day. I'm having trouble coming up with them. I gave most of mine to my sister a couple years ago:




In case you couldn't tell, it's a stepping stone.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's is a little silver plated tort.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's are charming.


----------



## MPRC

Turtulas-Len said:


> Neat Picture, I have that same bank, was yours made in Japan ?


Yes, Japanese bank!


----------



## MPRC

Big Charlie said:


> It looks like your tort is doing a double take. I love the leg up in the air.


She has learned that if she "waves" she gets a treat so she's always on 3 legs looking for a cat kibble. She was about imo there. She's ~3 years now.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's is a nite light


----------



## Redfool




----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Today's is a nite light
> View attachment 225056


OH!!!!! That reminds me . . . I have one like that too:




It's a light too, but I've never turned it on.


----------



## Yvonne G

Redfool said:


> View attachment 225057


Oh lordy what a face!!!


----------



## Redfool

Another angle


----------



## AlexandraTheGreat

View attachment 225123


----------



## Yvonne G

Darn! @AlexandraTheGreat your picture won't open for me.


----------



## AlexandraTheGreat

It won't open for me either. I have no idea how to fix it though ):


----------



## Redfool

Some soft shells


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's tort is a spinner


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Today's tort is a spinner
> View attachment 225147


I had one of those way back when I was the day care giver for my grand daughter. Except mine was a turtle riding a bicycle and the wheels spun in the wind. It didn't last long. . . probably only a summer, then it disintegrated.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> I had one of those way back when I was the day care giver for my grand daughter. Except mine was a turtle riding a bicycle and the wheels spun in the wind. It didn't last long. . . probably only a summer, then it disintegrated.


I had the one peddling the bike, mine lasted several years before the wheels fell off. I should have a pic with it in it somewhere.


----------



## Melis




----------



## Yvonne G

Melis said:


> View attachment 225184


I like that. Is it a bank, or just a crack in the material?


----------



## Melis

Yvonne G said:


> I like that. Is it a bank, or just a crack in the material?


A bank that I believe was from Honduras. We do a lot of traveling and I always have to pick up a turtle trinket from wherever we go. This thread has made me realize that I need to start noting where my pieces came from because I have accumulated so many that I can't remember! Love this thread


----------



## Tom

This one lives outside my front door:


----------



## Yvonne G

Tom said:


> This one lives outside my front door:
> View attachment 225216


He's ugly and pretty at the same time.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's is. I'm not sure what it is used for, maybe a book mark ?


----------



## Tom

Yvonne G said:


> He's ugly and pretty at the same time.



Yeah, the beak is kind of weird, isn't it?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's is setting in a pot that probably wont make it through the winter.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Today's is setting in a pot that probably wont make it through the winter.
> View attachment 225331


That's pretty cute. A solar powered bridge, right?

I'll go out and get a picture of my pot hangers. You've reminded me I have them. BRB. . .


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> That's pretty cute. A solar powered bridge, right?
> 
> I'll go out and get a picture of my pot hangers. You've reminded me I have them. BRB. . .
> 
> View attachment 225350


Yes, but it doesn't light up any more the batteries quit working last year.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's is a small metal cast tort.


----------



## Foursteels

A door knocker that I haven’t yet installed.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's looks like I feel some days, old and a little rough around the edges.


----------



## Tom

This one lives next to the other one outside my door.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's contains 2, plus a few of their buddies.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Today's contains 2, plus a few of their buddies.
> View attachment 225537



Oh No!! The dreaded Turtle Death Bowl!!!! The little tortoise is doing the right thing trying to escape and climb out!


----------



## Melis




----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's is a traveler he is in his second car and has many miles behind him. I didn't know this didn't post yesterday until now when I came on to post today's tort. So actually this is yesterdays pic.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Turtulas-Len said:


> Today's is a traveler he is in his second car and has many miles behind him. I didn't know this didn't post yesterday until now when I came on to post today's tort. So actually this is yesterdays pic.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Here's today's, he is battery operated, his eyes light up, he sings and moves his head and legs.


----------



## Kenno

Chopstick rest tortoises


----------



## Melis

Itty bitty tort!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's is a small jeweled box.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here’s a planter I received from my girlfriends daughter …

complete with pyramiding. And it’s two sided to boot.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's,salt and pepper shakers.


----------



## Melis




----------



## Turtulas-Len

Just got today's, It's a planter tort.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's is another that I just got.


----------



## Big Charlie

My daughter got me this purse charm for Christmas.


----------



## Melis




----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's is a bobble tort,


----------



## Braden Overstreet

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 223978​


Beautiful!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Here's Today's,


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's is a tiny tort on a pin,


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's is very relaxed,


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's is loosing his color.


----------



## Yvonne G

You have many, many "tort a days". Is there any room left in your house for YOU?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> You have many, many "tort a days". Is there any room left in your house for YOU?


It's tight, but I function. After I finish with the torts a day I might do an antique tool a day. and then I could do a sewing machine a day.


----------



## motero

My neighbors back yard. Did not tell them I have a real tortoise.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> It's tight, but I function. After I finish with the torts a day I might do an antique tool a day. and then I could do a sewing machine a day.


I used to tell my husband that if I had more than one of something it was considered a collection! I can't match your antique tools or sewing machines, but I do have a bunch of other junk. . . er. . . uh. . .collectibles! (I have my gramma's old singer sewing machine. I made a lot of my clothes in the '50s on that old treadle machine)


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's tort is slowly falling apart.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's tort is on a rock. It was made for me by the Granddaughter of a neighbor who visits the beach quite often, It was setting at the front door when I got home from the store earlier today.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Back during the summer this guy was hiding in some tall weeds and I hit him with the lawn mower taking his head off, except for a couple nicks he is back together.


----------



## motero

A sprinkler tortoise! That is awesome.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's is a small happy tort,


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's belongs to the loose neck collection.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's tort is a swinger.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's tort is a box sea turtle,


----------



## Tom

How about a pancake tortoisey turtle kind of thing?


----------



## Big Charlie

a very tiny tortoise.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's is a pair of soft shell torts.


----------



## Melis

Today's is a jewelery box from Haiti


----------



## Tom

This one picked up a passenger.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's tort is special (to me) got this one at Linville Caverns in North Carolina in 1974.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's is my heaviest,

Over the years he has lost his colors, this spring I plan on staining him to get his color back


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's is another bobble


----------



## Turtulas-Len

T

oday's tort.


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

This was given to me by an old friend, don’t know artist but figured he should get credit


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's were made by a friend and brought over last night.


----------



## ColaCarbonaria




----------



## bouaboua

A Tore A Day....


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's are advertised as body massager's


----------



## Tom

The passenger theme continues:


----------



## ColaCarbonaria




----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's is another loose neck,


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

Fridge magnet


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's tort,


----------



## ColaCarbonaria




----------



## Yvonne G

ColaCarbonaria said:


> View attachment 227713
> 
> Fridge magnet


oo-oo-oo ***Yvonne raises her hand and jumps up and down like Arnold Horshak from Welcome Back Kotter*** I have one of those.

I know, I know - it's more than one 'tortoise', but it's only ONE refrigerator. The second picture, the one top right is too shiny for you to see, but it's a bottle cap with a turtle inside:


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's is a carved piece of coal,


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's are Avon torts,


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtulas-Len said:


> Today's are Avon torts,
> View attachment 228086


I have three big cardboard boxes of Avon bottles. The turtles must've come out after I stopped buying the bottles.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> I have three big cardboard boxes of Avon bottles. The turtles must've come out after I stopped buying the bottles.


I believe they came out in the early 1970s.


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

Bobble head fridge magnet!


----------



## Turtulas-Len

ColaCarbonaria said:


> View attachment 228097
> 
> Bobble head fridge magnet!


Somewhere I have a whole sheet of those stamps.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I didn't know until today that this is also an Avon tort, it has a fragrant body cream under the shell.


----------



## Yvonne G

Is there any room in your house for people?


----------



## CarolM

motero said:


> My neighbors back yard. Did not tell them I have a real tortoise.
> View attachment 226471


Lol. Thats so sweet. Do you think they like tortoises?[emoji6]


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's are salt and pepper shakers made in Japan.


----------



## ColaCarbonaria




----------



## Melis

ColaCarbonaria said:


> View attachment 228254


How cute!


----------



## Melis




----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's is a hanging sign.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I will have to move these 2 before the cactus takes them over when they start growing this spring.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's is glass.


----------



## ColaCarbonaria




----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's is a small bowl,


----------



## ColaCarbonaria




----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's are banks, made in Japan.


----------



## ColaCarbonaria




----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's


----------



## Redfool

Kitchen window stained glass tort overlooking RF pen


----------



## ColaCarbonaria




----------



## Redfool

Coconut bobble Head Tort


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today.s is cast iron and spotted with spider poo,


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's is a bean bag,


----------



## ColaCarbonaria




----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's is a brass flip top tort,


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's is a flower back tort,


----------



## Turtulas-Len

This guy has been setting on a dash for 12 years,He never moves but has many miles behind him,


----------



## ColaCarbonaria




----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's is another crossing sign,


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

Box turtle hatchling my dad gave me for Christmas probably 25 years ago.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

These guys are made from shells,


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's is from Jamaica,


----------



## Stuart S.

I’ve ruined our 2 year old lol


She’s eating breakfast with her “baby” [emoji41]


----------



## ColaCarbonaria




----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's is a snapper,


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's is a small welcome sign,


----------



## jamie.lynn1121




----------



## Stuart S.




----------



## Turtulas-Len

I felt this guy was out of place so I moved him to the death bowl after taking his pic,


----------



## ColaCarbonaria




----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's tort was made by my youngest son back in the 80s,


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Today's tort is Surfer Dude,


----------



## ColaCarbonaria

Driftwood Pieces

Hope everything is good with you TL!


----------



## Peliroja32




----------



## Prairie Mom

Just received these as a gift


----------



## Big Charlie

Prairie Mom said:


> Just received these as a gift
> View attachment 234727
> View attachment 234728


Cute! Don't be surprised if a tort falls in love with your feet!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Big Charlie said:


> Cute! Don't be surprised if a tort falls in love with your feet!


Bahaha...uh Oh! I've been warned!


----------



## Peliroja32

Came across this on facebook today. I would love something like this


----------



## Yvonne G

@Turtulas-Len - you've missed all the days in March. Did you run out of figurines?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> @Turtulas-Len - you've missed all the days in March. Did you run out of figurines?


No I have many more. Just figured after 75 days this thread had run it's coarse.Here are March's torts.


----------



## Oxalis

That was a lot of torts. 



ColaCarbonaria said:


> View attachment 229604


Is that a good book on turtle species or is it more of a textbook on turtle anatomy and such?


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Redfool said:


> View attachment 224049
> View attachment 224050


Oh my that looks totally real


----------



## wellington

I know I'm really late on this thread, but hey, it showed up under new posts so why not lol. 
Here are a bunch of mine. Mostly sea turtles with a few tortoises. I have a few more. Necklaces, some hanging in my car, some outside.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm glad to see this thread revived. I enjoy seeing everyone's collections!


----------

